# Hanging and Finishing on military base



## terry714_us (Jan 8, 2008)

I need to know what sub'contractors are charging to hang and finish on a military base up to 30' AFF


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Just an observation; you sure do have a history of asking how much things cost and what to charge. I didn't see anything in your other posts that didn't have to do with "how much". How can it be that you're in this business but don't know what to charge?

An occasional question is one thing, but you seem to be using this forum as your estimating machine. I don't see you lending any of your knowledge to the group, just taking.

Maybe you should think about hiring an estimator.


----------



## terry714_us (Jan 8, 2008)

Whatchyou talkin about Willis. I think I've been on this forum 3 times looking for CMU advice. I have spent most of my 24 years working for GC's and a GC doesn't estimate particulars only general data. For example, a masonry company must estimate half blocks, knockouts, etc etc whereas a GC only estimates a total block count. I have never worked as an estimator for a mason so I don't know all technicques. I thought that was what this forum was for. It pains me to know that someone would take the time to type negativity versus a positive. God Bless you!


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

Jason W said:


> Just an observation; you sure do have a history of asking how much things cost and what to charge. I didn't see anything in your other posts that didn't have to do with "how much". How can it be that you're in this business but don't know what to charge?
> 
> An occasional question is one thing, but you seem to be using this forum as your estimating machine. I don't see you lending any of your knowledge to the group, just taking.
> 
> Maybe you should think about hiring an estimator.



Bwahahaha, every post he has is from his own thread's and mostly regarding prices.http://www.contractortalk.com/search.php?searchid=1032758


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

terry714_us said:


> Whatchyou talkin about Willis. I think I've been on this forum 3 times looking for CMU advice. I have spent most of my 24 years working for GC's and a GC doesn't estimate particulars only general data. For example, a masonry company must estimate half blocks, knockouts, etc etc whereas a GC only estimates a total block count. I have never worked as an estimator for a mason so I don't know all technicques. I thought that was what this forum was for. It pains me to know that someone would take the time to type negativity versus a positive. God Bless you!


I find it hard to believe you think this forum is here to help you bid your job's.


----------



## terry714_us (Jan 8, 2008)

Sorrrrrryyy! The only thing I'm trying to do is get a price differential between civilian and military work. If this is against the rules let me know. If not then give a fellow tradesman a hand. All I want is perhaps a percentage differential then. How's that. I have pricing for everything else that can be imagined. Because I have done it. I know what it's like to crawl through an attic in the middle of summer and blow insulation, or carry 24' LVL's 1/2 mile because the freakin truck can't get through. So away with you I say. lol. Ok so how much?


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

terry714_us said:


> Ok so how much?


$6.50


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

Let me simplify this for you if I can. 

Base price = [(cost of materials + waste allowance + profit markup) + (estimated production rate X estimated production cost + allowances for hangover mondays and quit early fridays plus they don't work as hard/fast as me) + (overhead recoupment markup + profit markup)

Remember that the labor "burden" is included in the est. prod. cost and you need to make adjustmenst for Mon./Fri. Also Wed. is sometimes a stressful day and should be taken into account. 

Overhead can be a generalized percentage that you think might work, doesn't need to be real accurate. Same with profit since most contractors give it away anyhow.

Keep in mind the differences between residential work and working on a base with everything centrally located and overseen by a gov't. civil servant, make adjustments to your productivity as you see fit.

Now that you have your base price use the following multipliers:

Residential multiplier = 1.00
Military multiplier = [(1.000 X 6 / 3) / 2] 'cause the gov't. always complicates easy things.

It's just that simple.

Good Luck
Dave






Hope you realize, just kidding


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

All I can add is you will need a legal crew with no warrants and be able to get through the security checks.
Indian Reservations are just as tough. Get caught with an "illegal" on a crew and it will cost your company thousands.

As far as a price difference, that's on you.


----------



## terry714_us (Jan 8, 2008)

oK..............................THANKS..............


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

If you've never worked with
Corps of Engineers specs and
inspectors, you're in for a treat.
It *is* another world.
Read every word and take it 
literally.
At least in the old days there
was no improvisation nor
variation from what is in specs....
none.
I'm sure security for personnel 
and material delivery alike is much 
more fun now than it was back then.


----------



## terry714_us (Jan 8, 2008)

Looks like we're just going to double the burden....thanks guys


----------



## meister (Aug 2, 2008)

*try to contact them*



terry714_us said:


> Looks like we're just going to double the burden....thanks guys


 
Are you working thru SABER (Simplified Acquisition of Base Engineering Requirements)?

It's been over a decade since i worked on any military bases. So things could be completely different now. But back in the day, you really didn't openly 'bid' on the job in the ultimate sense of the word. now there were some exceptions to this rule but for the most part all prices were covered.

You used a "Ways and Means" catalog. That had fixed pricing in it. This is what they will pay you for each item.

For Example; plan shows three (3) exterior H.M. frames and security doors. The book says they will pay $185.00 per door to hang it. you bid $185.00X3.

Back in the day only a handful of G.C.'s were allowed to operate on on a particular base at any given time and they were rotated. the bottom feeder this year would be the big dog next year and vice versa and so on and so forth. If you screwed up, you were out and a newbie would get a chance.

You might try calling the engineers office or see if there is a saber rep and try to speak with them.


----------

